# Cars and Coffee v.11.14



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

This weekends Cars and Coffee was just plain full of WIN! I was simply amazed by the sheer number of cars and people that showed up given the very cold morning. The turn out was very good and there was a lot of quality and....ummmm...less than quality. If there wasn't at least one car there this weekend that you liked you must be dead inside!

Anyways, onto the highlights:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

...and last but not least...
...when life gives you lemons...

...make brats!










I hope you enjoyed this weeks coverage of Cars and Coffee. As always for a lot more pictures and other stuff that I might have missed posting please visit CNCpics.com

Max, our friend Chuck and I contributed to this weekend set of pics.


----------

